#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Ulna Minus Variante / Bevorstehende OP Fragen >

## König_elle

Hallo  :Smiley:   
Kurz zu mir: ich bin 23 jahre alt und ich hab auf beiden Handgelenken eine Ulna minus Variante :/  
Links sind es 8mm und rechts 12mm.....erfahren habe ich das ganze mit 15 jahren als ich mich im sportunterricht verletzt habe. Die damalige Aussage von meinem orthopäden ( ich wollte umbedingt kunstschmied werden :c ) war das ich besser keinen handwerklichen beruf aufgrund der fehlbildung machen sollte. Da das ganze aber damals noch nicht allzu ernst genommen habe, habe ich eine schreiner Ausbildung angefangen. 
Die musste ich dann ein halbes Jahr später aufgrund von handgelenk Schmerzen abbrechen.....  
Dann wollte ich koch ausprobieren weil mir das auch total spaß macht...ging auch nicht  
Jetzt hab ich gerade mein abi nachgeholt und steh jetzt wieder vor der Entscheidung was ich tun soll.  
Da ich aber nicht will das mir dieses Problem mein ganzes leben versaut hab ich mich jetzt entschlossen es anzugehen.  
Ich hab jetzt also diverse termine bei handchirugen und 3d chirurgie.  
Mein erster Termin bei einem Handchirugen war sehr ernüchternd...mir wurde gesagt:"da kann man nix machen und an der biomechanik (wegen verlängerung der elle/verkürzung der speiche) sollte man nicht rumspielen."  
Ich habe zum glück keinen mondbeintot oder karapltunnel aber schmerzen habe ich trotzdem fast jeden tag.....und sehr viel angst.  
Bei meinem letzten Termin hat mir ein Handchirurg in der Lmu eine Radiusosteotomie vorgeschlagen, da er aber meinte das da viel Risiko im Spiel ist und ich auch viele negative Berichte gelesen hab bin ich jetzt skeptisch.  
Ich hoffe jemand hier im Forum kennt sich vlt mit der Problematik aus oder hat selbst schon eine Radiusosteotomie wegen einer zu kurzen elle gehabt.  
Ich wünsche allen die das lesen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und das ihr alle gesund bleibt! 
Liebe Grüße aus Bayern

----------

